# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Qualit du son

## crashtib

Bonsoir  tous,

voil j'ai une petite question pour ma curiosit personnelle. Je trane depuis quelque temps sur ce site qui rfrence et "cartographie" le maximum de genres et sous-genres de la musique lectronique. Parmi les audio sample qui sont systmatiquement proposs, je constate tout le temps que le son parat meilleur, malgr le fait que ce soit vident qu'il est de mauvaise qualit. Faites le test, coutez n'importe quel morceau propos avec une mlodie ou des vocales prdominantes, allez ensuite couter le morceau sur deezer ou sur youtube (mme en HQ), la diffrence est frappante! Le son parat beaucoup plus "chaud", plus punchy... et c'est a qui m'tonne le plus car les samples proposs sur le site sont encods avec un faible taux... d'o ma question :

comment obtenir un mme son? la question parat idiote mais je ne suis pas cal en sono. est-ce une histoire de basses, de volume pur? de qualit d'encodage?

merci de laisser votre avis

----------


## Invit

compression ? galisation ?
De bons moyens de rendre des sons punchy mme avec une pauvre qualit, la radio FM en sait quelques choses...

----------


## crashtib

c'est prcisment ma question  ::):

----------


## Invit

> c'est prcisment ma question


Et ce sont mes pistes !  ::ccool:: 
Il y a aussi les plugins de spatialisation qui peuvent donner un ct bluffant mme si c'est rapidement saoulant.

----------

